# What can I add to my melted chocolate to make it firm and keep it from melting easily



## tkellyvt (Mar 30, 2009)

I melt chocolate and then put it on top of a brownie to make it like a candy bar coating. The problem is after I take it out of the freezer it quickly becomes soft and is very susceptible to melting. What can I do?


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

paraffin wax is the traditional choice....


----------



## tkellyvt (Mar 30, 2009)

Where does one find parafin wax? Is there a specific kind you would recommend?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

When you say melted chocolate what kind , and how do you melt it ,and is it a blend?
You want chocolate iceing not just chocolate.


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

paraffin wax you'll most likely find with the canning goods. jars, lids, rings . . .

one upon a century dreary - one made jam and sealed the jars with wax.....
no ring, no lid....

one tablespoon of wax per cup is usually about right to 'harden' melted chocolate for dipping / topping use.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Have you tried tempering the chocolate? You don't have to add anything.

Here's an earlier discussion about tempering chocolate: http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/pastr...late-home.html

Good luck!


----------



## tkellyvt (Mar 30, 2009)

I just simply melt chocolate chips usually semi-sweet, one just like nestle toll house chips


----------



## luvpie (Jun 20, 2007)

I've had the same question and searched out the same answer. I've only been able to find it during the holidays when I've needed it. Otherwise, it's eluded me but then, perhaps I didn't seek out the right markets.


----------



## rsteve (May 3, 2007)

Don't use chocolate chips. Chocolate chips have additives that allow them to retain their shape at higher temperatures, so they are very difficult to temper properly. Here's what I've done, though my experience with this is limited. First, I use block chocolate that is pre-tempered. It isn't the greatest quality, but for the purpose you describe, it's fine. I've bought Ambrosia in block form. When I melt it, depending on room temperature, I add a bit of tropical palm or coconut oil, oils that are rock solid at room temperature. I also try to incorporate some air into the chocolate by using a whip as it melts.

You might try a product like Merckens chocolate flavored confectionary coating. It doesn't require tempering, but it isn't as quality a product as you might desire. Merckens Coating link


----------



## dscheidt (Feb 27, 2008)

Depends on the chocolate chips. There are certainly chocolate chips that melt and temper properly. Nestle's are not in that set, but there are many that are. I fairly regularly use ghirardelli's 60% cacao chips for stuff like this. They work fine, and when they're on sale, they're fairly cheap.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

Isn't paraffin wax what makes chocolate shiny?


----------



## dscheidt (Feb 27, 2008)

Not good ones, certainly. Chocolate (actually, cocoa butter) is a polymorphic crystal. The process of tempering is done to make sure that the chocolate has good shine, good snap, isn't covered in unattracive blooms, and as a bonus, makes things keep better.

Paraffin wax is a cheat. It gives good shine, at the expense of tasting nasty, having horrible mouth feel, and, well, derived from crude oil. But it's easy to do, and easy to explain, which is why lots of home recipes specify it.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Go to your local bakery or supermkt.,ask them if they will sell you a chunk of Cookie Coating. Commercially this is what is used. It comes out like the coating on an ice cream pop, and can tolerate freezing whereas real chocolate will water down when frozen.


----------

